# whistler video(lots of helmet cam)



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

here is a short video from EFR's annual whistler trip.longer video out this winter...
http://huckit.net/phpnuke/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=28


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

Pretty fun video..... makes me want to go back.


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

thats awesome man, great job, thanx :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

very nice


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

when you say the name of the guy, is that the guy infront of you or the peron with the helmet cam on


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> when you say the name of the guy, is that the guy infront of you or the peron with the helmet cam on


I think they meant the guy in front of the guy with the helmet cam.

That tire tap on the rock on the drop on the Merchant was sick...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The name will be the rider in front.... Evil E was the tire tapper.


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

the name would be the rider in front of the cam . im the one riding with the helmet cam for all of it except for the part that shows me ridin and dozer iz on the helmet cam for that.....thanx for the feedback i really like puttin videos together....and i really like the tire tap on the rock it was spur of the moment and that is the opposite side for me......thanx again for the feedback........


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

only 500 kb/sec, come on....

Holy crap that was sooo awesome, I need to go there, ill walk


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

EVIL E said:


> the name would be the rider in front of the cam . im the one riding with the helmet cam for all of it except for the part that shows me ridin and dozer iz on the helmet cam for that.....thanx for the feedback i really like puttin videos together....and i really like the tire tap on the rock it was spur of the moment and that is the opposite side for me......thanx again for the feedback........


man, I really want to go there, even just for merchant, that looks so increadible


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The place was in horrible shape too (according to the locals and those that have been there before). Very rocky, very rough. Still a blast though.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

I wanna do that!


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

great vid man:thumbsup: 
simply some of the best home footage of the park i've seen
thanks!


----------



## avalanche165 (Aug 7, 2006)

definitely one of the best vids on the board, thanks man. what kinda helmet cam are you rockin?


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Cam Footy*

AWESOME! :thumbsup: 
Thanks for putting it up. Wish I could get out there...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

I would honestly rather watch that than watch a video like NWD or something...


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks everyone im really stoked everyone like the vid. makes me stoked to do the full version...the helmet cam is a viosport adventure 2... look for more vids. im working on a skate park dj vid next.......


----------



## Dirtdemon (Jan 26, 2004)

Freakin awsome! I just got done riding, and after watching this I want to go ride again. I'll second the guy who said watching this is more fun than a MTB dvd. I had a fantasy of making a helmet cam movie of every trail at Bootleg and putting them on a website, but I keep spending $ on the bikes, no more $ for a cam setup. Oh well. Excellent job!


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

helmet cam set ups aren't too bad on the pocket. the helmet cam was only $230 and they work with alot of digital camcorders.. and the price of cams have come way down. i paid 1500 for my cam and all the bells and whistles 4 years ago and now you could get it for like 400.....alot cheaper.... i would love too see some helmet cam footy of bootleg.. i was there like 6 years ago found the place by accident and my friends had too MAKE me leave thretining too leave me in nevada.. the jump park iz still one of the best one's iv even hit.. when i was there it seemed like the were a hundred jumps lots of transfer lines and a 40' road gap at the end. i heard it has changed some but still sweet.......


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

EVIL E said:


> the name would be the rider in front of the cam . im the one riding with the helmet cam for all of it except for the part that shows me ridin and dozer iz on the helmet cam for that.....thanx for the feedback i really like puttin videos together....and i really like the tire tap on the rock it was spur of the moment and that is the opposite side for me......thanx again for the feedback........


doooood, great vid! I had wished I had a helmet cam on when we were out there but this is the next best thing (maybe better since I didn't ahve to spend hours editing!). Nice riding, great vid, and yeah, the tire tap was awesome, 'specially opposite!


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Haha...great video man! We've got the exact same runs/footage. It's still raw footage that needs to be edited and cut down to size though. 

Whistler - aaaawwwwww yeeeeaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

i have twice that stuff on vid. i think we have every black trail on the mountian on helmet cam, it's gonna take awile to edit that much vid . i think i will save that task for when the weather gets worse and do the full length vid. it will give us something too jones over when the bad weather iz here.......


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey E, what are you using for editing software? Do you like it?


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

Just finished watching the vid, that was awesome stoke. brings me back a couple of weeks to when I was on my bike instead of being in front of this computer!!


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

Im glad you liked it..i was using pinnacle movie maker but i have recently switched too vegas.i like vegas it just takes awile too figure out, it has everything you could ever want and then some.....


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

oh yeah . ifeel you on being stuck on the computer. i broke my left hand on our second too last day at the jump park after shreding the mtn for 6hrs then ridin the jumps for 2hrs. should have quit while i was ahead. but i did get out to falls city this weekend and rode and did some filming........


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

*so sweet of a vid it made my eyes water with excitement*

I've been talking bout going...I definatley wanna go now! thanks for put the vid up..


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

EVIL E said:


> oh yeah . ifeel you on being stuck on the computer. i broke my left hand on our second too last day at the jump park after shreding the mtn for 6hrs then ridin the jumps for 2hrs. should have quit while i was ahead. but i did get out to falls city this weekend and rode and did some filming........


Dang, just saw a pic of you on shiggy's post about the shuttle day. nice riding. Whistler has been claiming some peeps this year for sure. Surfinguru finished the trip with a broken thumb and another guy in our group broke his collar bone on day one. I think extended play is a dangerous thing. I really had to listen to my inner voice and quit when I wasw getting tired.


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

shanedawg said:


> Dang, just saw a pic of you on shiggy's post about the shuttle day. nice riding. Whistler has been claiming some peeps this year for sure. Surfinguru finished the trip with a broken thumb and another guy in our group broke his collar bone on day one. I think extended play is a dangerous thing. I really had to listen to my inner voice and quit when I wasw getting tired.


we had a bro shater his rotatercup into 3 pecies with a six six one pressure suit on. hate too see what it would have been like with no body amour. but if you don't keep it in check whistler will tear you up............


----------



## Espi (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks for posting that.. :thumbsup:


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*That was sick!!!*

Some day I'll get up to Whistler 

Kewl soundtrack, what is it?


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

Kick ass video and riding! I can't wait to see the longer version. Thanks for posting it. :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

X-Vert said:


> Some day I'll get up to Whistler
> 
> Kewl soundtrack, what is it?


watch the vid again and pay close attention to the end........


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*I just realized that after I posted.*



EVIL E said:


> watch the vid again and pay close attention to the end........


Thanks for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Straight up sicktastical madness.

Thanks man!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Pdizzle fyckin' ROCKS!!!! One of our own! (EFR) If you ever get a chance to see him play live, DO IT.... Dirtclodfight rules. You might even get lucky and get to see him break **** on stage. Pdirt goes OFF.


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

pdirt said:


> Straight up sicktastical madness.
> 
> Thanks man!


bout time you watched it. i even used your band... glad you liked it


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

EVIL E said:


> bout time you watched it. i even used your band... glad you liked it


Thanks man, it's an honor....

sorry been helly busy with work! Me busy working! So weird


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cool vid


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

shanedawg said:


> I think extended play is a dangerous thing. I really had to listen to my inner voice and quit when I wasw getting tired.


I just couldn't roll past the lift if it was still running. And then I'd be telling myself to chill on the late in the day runs. But I would always end up boosting my biggest airs of the day the closer it got to 8pm. Holding back is dangerous too  .

cool video EE.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice Vid! Thanks for sharing! I live in FL - opposite side off the country:madmax: ! - But I will make it there one day!


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

i think everyone should go too whistler at least once in there life.......no mater how hard or expensive.it's a life changing expierince....whistler and surrounding areas are the best ridin ever.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Holy downloads, Batman! I just checked, and the counter is at 999!


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*I hope to before I turn 40.*



EVIL E said:


> i think everyone should go too whistler at least once in there life.......no mater how hard or expensive.it's a life changing expierince....whistler and surrounding areas are the best ridin ever.


Till then, thanks for the virtual trip! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

well now it's 1059


----------

